# Happy Spring!



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I can't wait for things to start blooming around here after the harsh winter we had. It wasn't great for potty training a new puppy. Ginger looks great.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a great picture! Your pup is such a pretty color.


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks! Will be so interesting to see how it changes through her life. I wouldn't be surprised if she ends up all cream.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Pretty little girl


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww sweet picture


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Your Ginger is a little darker than our Ginger was as a pup. She is now almost 100% light cream colored.


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Victoria (Jun 1, 2014)

Ginger is absolutely adorable. I love her coloring (and cut). Also, just want to share that I have found your updates on your experience with her so very helpful too! Thank you!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh she is so cute. She looks so happy in that photo. Great shot.


----------

